# Oral Cal MPK vs. CMPK D3 Drench



## creekmom (Jan 29, 2013)

Are these two products the same thing and dosed orally the same dose? I have read the Oral Cal MPK doesn't burn like the CMPK drench does. So I guess I need to know for sure if the Oral Cal MPK (has dextrose in it) will give you the same benefit as the CMPK Drench that has propylene glycol in it?


----------



## Gaby Rose (Jan 17, 2011)

I was just about to order some Oral Cal CMPK. I'd like to hear what people have to say about your question.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the oral gel, and one goat who will suck it from the tube, so it must not burn.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I haven't looked up the difference in the two yet but I do keep the oral Cal MPK on hand & use that & I'm sure it doesn't burn because my goats seem to really like it.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I personally like the Shot version my self as I used the tube kind of CMPK and it burned my cows throat and I couldnt measure it correctly either. I get my CMPK from my vet and its works so much faster. Just make sure of the dosage.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have used CMPK in the tube. One doe eats it like candy; the others hate it and act as though it does burn!

I have just purchased some "Posture-D" (600 mg Calcium tablets with 500 IU Vit D, 280 mg phosphorus & 50 mg magnesium); some Magnesium (250 mg) and some Potassium Gluconate (595 mg). I found a recipie for creating CMPK from these that do NOT burn. I am attempting now to cut/sort these tablets so as to come up with a measurement of each ingredient that is close to what is in 30 cc of CMPK, which is usually ONE DOSE.

If anyone else uses these, I could use help in measurements.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think there's a recipe on dairygoatinfo.com.

Edited to add:

FOUND IT!!

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f20/cmpk-substitute-treating-hypocalcemia-sue-reith-16498/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, that's what I was looking for. Thanks Alice! I am so grateful for people like Sue Reith who let us know of such alternatives.


----------

